# Cell Phone Holster



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Even though I live in the People's Republic of Oregon, I wear t-shirts and shorts almost everywhere for most of the year. I like to tuck my shirts in. What do people think of something like this as a way to conveniently carry a "mouse gun". Reviews well on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Bulldog Nylon Ambi Cell Phone Holster with Belt Loop and Clip (Black): Sports & Outdoors

There are several others there. Does anyone use anything like this? What do you think?


----------



## mmn (Feb 7, 2013)

Same issue here in the summer - shorts and tshirts.

I bought this thing and I think it's gonna be fine.

Amazon.com: Ka-Bar TDI Law Enforcement Fanny Pack: Sports & Outdoors

I like that's it's got it's own belt and room to carry a few other things.

Regards
Michael


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

mmn said:


> Same issue here in the summer - shorts and tshirts.
> 
> I bought this thing and I think it's gonna be fine.
> 
> ...


Just one question--well, two. The first is, how easily could some low-life in a crowd cut the belt and make off with your nice handgun and whatever else you're carrying? (That question isn't original with me. Ed Lovette addresses it in his fine little book on the snubby revolver.) The second is, does the pouch have lightning-quick access to a gun properly indexed for the draw? Given the name of the product I'm guessing it does, but thought I'd ask.

I'm old school--hell, I'm OLD--but I like things as simple as possible. Pocket carry in a good pocket holster works for me all year.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

shouldazagged said:


> I'm old school--hell, I'm OLD--but I like things as simple as possible. Pocket carry in a good pocket holster works for me all year.


I live in Oregon and I am scared to death of printing.


----------



## mmn (Feb 7, 2013)

shouldazagged said:


> Just one question--well, two. The first is, how easily could some low-life in a crowd cut the belt and make off with your nice handgun and whatever else you're carrying? (That question isn't original with me. Ed Lovette addresses it in his fine little book on the snubby revolver.) The second is, does the pouch have lightning-quick access to a gun properly indexed for the draw? Given the name of the product I'm guessing it does, but thought I'd ask.
> 
> I'm old school--hell, I'm OLD--but I like things as simple as possible. Pocket carry in a good pocket holster works for me all year.


I think it would be easier and quicker for a thief to unsnap the clasp rather than cut the belt, if he knew where it was. Quick reflexes and awareness of surroundings are essential. It's certainly not as secure as something more firmly attached or hidden.

The access is very quick and the draw is horizontal. For me it's best as cross draw at 10-12 o'clock.

Regards
Michael


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Still waiting on my CHP, but that raises the question, what the heck do I do with my cellphone when I am carrying?

Every now and then I put my cellphone on my left side based on what I'm doing and end up leaving it on my seat belt when I get out of the truck, or it hits the ground thanks to the seat belt flipping it out of the holster.


----------



## mmn (Feb 7, 2013)

XD40inAVL said:


> Still waiting on my CHP, but that raises the question, what the heck do I do with my cellphone when I am carrying?
> 
> Every now and then I put my cellphone on my left side based on what I'm doing and end up leaving it on my seat belt when I get out of the truck, or it hits the ground thanks to the seat belt flipping it out of the holster.


Bat belt? 
Black Tactical Modular Utility Belt With Removable Pouches Pockets And Holsters on eBay!

Regards
Michael


----------

